# Overweight or something wrong?



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello
So I recently obtained a goat. She had owners that abandoned her and she was taken in by a nice lady. This lady worked on a farm and the goat was constantly feed by everyone there. So was usually tied up since the area was not fenced. She had NO activity. She was offered to me and I decided to take her in not knowing much but that she would be homeless if I didn't. Shes very sweet and nice however she will not allow you to pet her sides. She has huge out pouched mounds on her sides, the left looking slightly bigger. HAS NOT BEEN AROUND A MALE SO CAN NOT BE PREGNANT. I'm pretty sure she is just morbidly obese but unsure of how to help her loose the weight, should I help her loose the weight, is this healthy? She is lazy, doesn't run or do much, she is a loner, but has taken to my buck! Thoughts





















?????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would put her on small amounts of grass hay only, and give her a hoof trim.


----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I would put her on small amounts of grass hay only, and give her a hoof trim.


Thank you. No grains, oats, corn?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. I haven't seen a goat that fat before. Definitely just graze and a little hay. Naturally loose minerals.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is morbidly obese, you cannot put her on a starvation diet though. That is as bad as over feeding a starved animal. She will crash in that situation.
Give her a healthy diet that is low fat. I would choose good grass hay, two lbs of alfalfa pellets, one quarter cup Calf Manna and one quarter cup rolled oats. 
Purina Wind and Rain minerals, cobalt block, and Replamin plus once a week.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Bless you for taking her in and giving her a home. I agree with Suzanne a hoof trim could be the solution to her laying around if it hurts to walk. I would just let her browse and have hay and help clean out her system. I was always told if a goat is not showing or breeding they don't need all the added grains and I would think certainly not a goat that is over weight. Hope she bounces back and does will for you. I would also think that grazing at pasture would help with exercise and weight loss too.


----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

capracreek said:


> Bless you for taking her in and giving her a home. I agree with Suzanne a hoof trim could be the solution to her laying around if it hurts to walk. I would just let her browse and have hay and help clean out her system. I was always told if a goat is not showing or breeding they don't need all the added grains and I would think certainly not a goat that is over weight. Hope she bounces back and does will for you. I would also think that grazing at pasture would help with exercise and weight loss too.


OH MY GOD! when Suzanne posted about the hoof trim I wasn't thinking that, that maybe why she is always laying down!!!!! This is why I reach out to you guys! My lack of experience definitely shows so first THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR SLL YOUR HELP!

I was also thinking since her eating "scheduled" and what she eats has changed, this may impact her as well! We feed them all once a day, and let them graze the rest. She was being feed constantly all day long where she was as people had different shifts and always had to pass her to get to work. My mother in law loves to go out side and play with her, she even has managed to get her to jog with her (short periods of course).

I've read in other places that this over weight may. It necessarily be unhealthy, but I don't believe that. Am I correct?


----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

GoatT said:


> Hello
> So I recently obtained a goat. She had owners that abandoned her and she was taken in by a nice lady. This lady worked on a farm and the goat was constantly feed by everyone there. So was usually tied up since the area was not fenced. She had NO activity. She was offered to me and I decided to take her in not knowing much but that she would be homeless if I didn't. Shes very sweet and nice however she will not allow you to pet her sides. She has huge out pouched mounds on her sides, the left looking slightly bigger. HAS NOT BEEN AROUND A MALE SO CAN NOT BE PREGNANT. I'm pretty sure she is just morbidly obese but unsure of how to help her loose the weight, should I help her loose the weight, is this healthy? She is lazy, doesn't run or do much, she is a loner, but has taken to my buck! Thoughts
> 
> 
> ...


Additionally,

I noticed she is wagging her tail constantly, and is always peeing. My wife and I joked and said she might be diabetic (were both medical professionals). But I've read this may be a sign of her being in heat. Should I'm not going to separate, but should I be concerned in the even she does get pregnant?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With being that heavy, you do have to be very concerned about pregnancy problems. They usually have a hard time getting pregnant when so heavy but it is possible.

She is way too fat and very unhealthy. I'd strongly suggest following what Goathiker has suggested for feeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, it looks to me like a huge swelling area in her armpit. I would take her to the vet and see what it is. Hematoma or something going on on there.
Is it the same way on the other side?
Is it soft or hard?
Cool or hot?
Does it hurt her?
Any sores around that area?

I am going against the grain here and don't think it is a weight issue. I could be wrong but that is what I am seeing.

Can you feel her ribs?


----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

It's on both sides, I'll try to post a better picture. She's had it for as long as anyone can remember. It's soft I guess, almost feels like full.. not hard, not exactly soft just filled. No different then body temp. No sores. I'm almost positive I can feel her ribs. The pouches go out as appose to sag. I have petted the pouches, she lets you for a short period before she'll move or try to head butt you.


----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm not currently with her. Will post a better pic asap.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a vet to look at her?

If you feel ribs easily, she is not obese.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Poor girl.  To me she looks overweight, but also (and maybe due to not having exercise/proper minerals/feed) there looks to be something else wrong. I would have the vet look at her.

And, as others suggested, I'd keep her on low fat diet but I'd gradually wean her from it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## GoatT (Mar 27, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Any updates?


Sorry! I'm in The west coast of Florida and we were just hit with a little rain recently you might have heard, apparently the named it IRMA! Lol. 
So the update is all my goats are fine. All my birds are as well! Thank you.

I will post pictures of her soon. For those who suggested I feel her sides and see if her ribs are palpable, they are. Her hips are as well. Since I got her about a week ago, she has also lost some weight. She is walking around m and at times running around, activities that were not an option where she was before. I think I'm going to hold off taking her to a vet since it seems she is loosing the weight herself and is becoming more active and social. Again I will post more pictures asap.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

Glad all is safe.

Feeling her ribs and hips, isn't an obese goat according to the body score. 
Losing weight fast, may be due to cancer, but hope it isn't that. 
That area just doesn't look right to me, but yet I am not there to feel her. 

Good luck with her and yes, love to see more pics of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Check her hooves. If it hurts when she walks, she won't exercise.


----------

